# steam engine for rc tug boat



## bturmus (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello to everybody.
This is my first message and i m pretty sure that not gonna be last one. Hmem is a superb site and i admire u talented guys.
Here is my question. We are builting a rc tug boat about 160cm and 70kg weight. We are planning to power by a steam engine. At first we planned to buy one but we couldnt find any suitable for our boat and decided to built one ourselves. The challange begins here. we found some boiler and two cylinder engine plans but we have doubt about total power we need to run the boat. 
How we can calculate the boiler sizes and engine sizes according to our needings?

Thanks for your help.

Barbaros


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 11, 2011)

Something the size of the Stuart Launch engine should do the job. Being a compound it should hopefully be self starting and can be fitted with reversing gear, both of which are desirable for RC use. It will also be more economic on steam use as the full energy of the steam is used.

Jason


----------



## Ed T (Jan 11, 2011)

This site is amazing and may provide you with some info about your tug project and a high level of inspiration for some others. http://more.modelengines.info/tug2.html


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow !! Cool pictures of John Bentley's tug :bow: :bow:


----------

